# Komme von Ubuntu - Wechseln sinnvoll?

## Umsteiger

Ich habe vor vier Wochen angefangen mit Ubuntu und habe von dort aus immer mein eigenes System mit der Servervariante hochgezogen. Also auf Textebene angefangen und dann Gnome aufgespielt. Damit bilde ich mir ein, ein recht sauberes System zu haben, bei dem kein "Paketmüll" mit bei ist, wie bei der Desktopversion, wo lauter Programme noch dabei sind, welche ich nicht brauche.

Leider macht Ubuntu aber auch kleinere Probleme, die mich aber umso mehr nerven. Beispiele:

1) Ich habe zwei Soundkarten. Eine OnBoard + eine Audigy 2. Ubuntu erkennt meistens die OnBoard als Standard, obwohl ich das unter Audio umgestellt habe. Die Programme haben es inzwischen kapiert, spätesdens nachdem ich manuell nachgeholfen habe und im Programm selbst umstellte.

2) Der ATI-Treiber (aktuellste Version, aber auch die Vorgängerversion (8.34. :Cool:  gibt beim installieren eine Fehlermeldung aus, scheint aber trotzdem zu funktionieren.

 *Quote:*   

> An older version is arivable in a software channel Generally you are recommended to install the version from the software channel, since it is usually better supported

 , dann installiert er scheinbar und sagt dann 

 *Quote:*   

> Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'xorg-driver-fglrx'

  Helfen konnte mir bislang keiner bei dem Problem. (Ubuntuusers habe ich nachgefragt, bin streng nach Anleitung vorgegangen) Da "fglrx" trotzdem das gewünschte Ergebnis brachte, habe ich mir erstmal nicht weiter gedacht. 

 *Quote:*   

> display: :0.0 screen: 0
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series
> ...

 

Spielen ging mit wine nicht, dachte bis gestern, dass Wine einfach nicht geeignet für meine Spiele ist. Also habe ich ein Cedegaabo für drei Monate abgeschlossen. Der Systemtest von dem Programm läuft fehlerfrei durch, allerdings gibt der "3D-Beschleunigung"-sTest ein "failed" zurück. Da unter Cedega auch nichts funktioniert vermute ich den Fehler bei der 3D-Beschleunigung. "glxinfo" gibt aber ein 

 *Quote:*   

> direct rendering: Yes

 .

OK: Zusammengefasst: Unter Ubuntu kann ich (mit meinem System) nicht spielen.

Daher die Frage an die Gentoo-Community. Würde es Sinn machen umzusteigen? Ist Gentoo viel schwerer zu bedienen als Ubuntu (das bekanntlich zum Ziel hat möglichst einfach zu sein) Was muss ich beachten, wenn ich umsteige, welche Unterschiede gibt es zu Ubuntu, wie sieht es m it der Hardwareunterstützung aus? Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

----------

## musv

 *Umsteiger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OK: Zusammengefasst: Unter Ubuntu kann ich (mit meinem System) nicht spielen.
> 
> Daher die Frage an die Gentoo-Community. Würde es Sinn machen umzusteigen? Ist Gentoo viel schwerer zu bedienen als Ubuntu (das bekanntlich zum Ziel hat möglichst einfach zu sein) Was muss ich beachten, wenn ich umsteige, welche Unterschiede gibt es zu Ubuntu, wie sieht es m it der Hardwareunterstützung aus? Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

 

Bei Gentoo wirst du auf andere Probleme stoßen, die du bei Ubuntu nicht hast. Außerdem ist Gentoo keinesfalls einfacher als Ubuntu. Auch bei Gentoo mußt du viel lesen und suchen. 

Hatte letztes Jahr mal ein Ubuntu installiert. Dabei hatte ich folgende Probleme:

Die 3d-Beschleunigung wollte nicht richtig funktionieren. GoogleEarth zeigte nur einen verschmierten Globus an. Graka war 'ne Intel-Onboard. 

Ubuntu schien nicht wirklich die Web-Konfiguration von Cups unterstützen zu wollen. Bei der Druckereinrichtung unter localhost:631 konnte ich mein root-Paßwort 1000mal hintereinander eingeben. Das Ubuntu hat's einfach nicht akzeptieren wollen. Und der gnome-Cups-Manager ist ... naja... lassen wir's.

Ich hab's nicht hinbekommen, den sshd zu konfigurieren und vor allem beim Booten auch automatisch starten zu lassen.

Irgendwann war ich dann mal so genervt, daß ich das Ubuntun wieder entfernt und durch ein Gentoo ersetzt hab. Alle oben genannten Probleme waren damit ganz schnell verschwunden. Sicher hätte ich das unter Ubuntu irgendwann auch mal mit viel Suchen hinbekommen. Aber die Motivation hatte ich nicht. Sicherlich wirst du ähnliche Erfahrungen machen, wenn du Gentoo installierst. Probiers aus und entscheide Dich hinterher. Jedes Linux hat seine Macken.

PS: Falls du Gentoo installieren willst, meide lieber den grafischen Installer. Sonst kehrst du schneller zu Ubuntu zurück als du Dir das jetzt vorstellst.

PPS: Spiele unter wine und cedega zum Laufen zu kriegen, ist meiner Erfahrung nach Zufall und Glück. Und wenn du Pech hast, geht nach dem nächsten  Wine-Update gar nichts mehr. Und das scheint distributionsunabhängig zu sein.Last edited by musv on Tue Apr 03, 2007 9:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Umstieg von Ubuntu nach Gentoo:   :Cool:  .

Ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung...

Vor allem sich erstmal das Handbuch von Gentoo durchlesen.

----------

## Palatinum

Hallo Umsteiger,

kurz vorweg, ich benutze Ubuntu (unstable) auf meinen Notebooks da denen das compilieren nicht antun möchte, auf meiner Workstation und Server kommt Gentoo zum Einsatz.

Meine Erfahrung:

Bei beiden Systemen ist Handarbeit gefragt, besonders dann, wenn neue Hardware oder mehrere vom gleichen Typ (Sound-Netz-Controller) installiert hat. Da ich seit 2000 von Windows auf Linux umgestiegen bin, nutze ich nVidia-Hardware, weil gerade hier der Treiber der unkompiziertere ist. 

Gentoo ist für mich das Linux gewesen, welches ich mir tatsächlich so bauen konnte, wie ich es wollte ohne zusätzlichen Schnickschnack zu installieren.

Zu Deinen Fragen:

Macht es Sinn umzusteigen -> hängt von Dir ab, in wie weit Du Dich in Linux einarbeiten möchtest, willst Du es einfach, ist Ubuntu die bessere Wahl

Schwieriger zu bedienen -> nicht unbedingt. Die Dokumentation zu Gentoo ist sehr vollständig, Wiki vorhanden, sehr gute Foren aber man muß diese Werkzeuge nutzen.

zu beachten beim Umstieg -> Schritt für Schritt mit der Dokumentation die Installation vornehmen, auch ich tendiere wie mein Vorredner zu der Text basierenden Installation, hartnäckig sein bei Problemen (am Ball bleiben).

Hardwareunterstützung -> dürfte ähnlich sein wie bei Ubuntu, bei neuerer Hardware u.U. andere Live-CD zum Installieren benutzen (JMicron).

Für mich persönlich gilt folgendes, da ich bei Linux bleibe, ist Gentoo für mich auf meinen Rechnern die erste Wahl. Meine Notebooks sind etwas schwachbrüstig, da habe ich keine Lust, 2 Tage in die Installation zu investieren, da reicht auch Ubuntu.

Gruß

Pala

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

 *Palatinum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Für mich persönlich gilt folgendes, da ich bei Linux bleibe, ist Gentoo für mich auf meinen Rechnern die erste Wahl. Meine Notebooks sind etwas schwachbrüstig, da habe ich keine Lust, 2 Tage in die Installation zu investieren, da reicht auch Ubuntu.

 

Die "schwächste" Kiste für Gentoo war bisher ein P3m 450 Mhz Notebook, das ging, dank distcc recht zügig über die Bühne.

Vorher war die Kiste mit einem total verhunztem Win98 total unbenutzbar, inzwischen hat mich der Nutzer (Laie!) schon gefragt, ob ich nicht auch seinen Desktop auf Linux umstellen wolle. Auch unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-208246.html kannst Du nachlesen, wie es in überschaubarer Zeit auf schwacher Hardware zu schaffen ist.

-andreas

ps: Bevor Fragen kommen, der Desktop bekommt demnächst Gentoo, anfänglich als Dualboot mit WinXP, wenn er sich irgendwann nicht mehr an den letzten Start von Xp erinnern kann ist er reif für den kompletten Umstieg   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gibheer

also ich hab auch schon auf PII 300 und 400 gentoo am laufen und es ist sehr lustig. Da hab ich dann mal distcc ausprobiert und kompilieren ueber meinen Rechner mit c2d (alles per nfs) und war sehr ueberrascht auf was man gentoo laufen lassen kann.

Also wenn du bereit bist ein bissel Zeit zu investieren, dann komm zu gentoo, es macht Spass ^.^

----------

## myrip

Da ich selbst vor einem Jahr von Ubuntu auf Gentoo umgestiegen bin kann ich dir nur sagen ich bin heil Froh ich finde Ubuntu mittlerweile als Windows mit Unix base  :Wink:  also steige einfach um Anfang ist sicher nicht leicht aber der Umstieg ist sinnvoll.

MfG Flo

----------

## frank_tireur

Ich komme zwar nicht von ubuntu (bin suse umgestiegen), aber auch ich kann dir gentoo nur empfehlen. Mit der hilfe der Gentoo-Foren und google konnte ich bisher meine ganzen probleme lösen. Nur keine Angst. Wer es einmal hat, der will so schnell nichts anderes mehr.

Gruß Frank

----------

